# Solved: problem with a adapter and connecting to 192.168.2.1



## stevenpage (Sep 7, 2007)

i have put a protection password on my wireless network i used the http://192.168.2.1
to put the pass on and the network was working fine before i put the pass on.

after i put the password on i relised that my adapter was off i don't now i then plug it in and try to get on the net but it wouldn't let me connect.

i then throught i would need to take the password off to get the net working again on the pc with the adapter

i try to go back on http://192.168.2.1/ but not its saying that i can't access it. it comes up with say: Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address.

but my internet is working fine and that i have try to access http://192.168.2.1 for the pass 2 days now

i don't now what i can do now so if someone can help me out would be fab

Router : Belkin 2.4ghz 802.11g wireless
Adapter: Belkin 2.40ghz 802.11g wireless


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, disable the encryption on the router and get it working again that way. Remove any wireless profiles from the computer in question and search for new wireless networks to make a connection. When you get it working unencrypted, we can add encryption back in as a separate step.

If that fails, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## gohabsgo (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you sure the router address is 192.168.2.1? My Linksys, the default is 192.168.1.1

You can always reset the router to default settings and redo the installation.


----------



## stevenpage (Sep 7, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CHARLIE
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D3-BC-11-85
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.29.11.125
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 82.29.8.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.253.32.20
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 September 2007 01:04:18
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 14 September 2007 17:24:31


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the first problem I see is you probably have the broadband modem plugged into a LAN/Network port, not the correct WAN/Internet port. Fix that, reset all the units, and I suspect it'll work much better.


----------



## stevenpage (Sep 7, 2007)

ok i have done that


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can we see a new IPCONFIG? Does it now work?


----------



## stevenpage (Sep 7, 2007)

nope still not working

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CHARLIE
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D3-BC-11-85
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.29.11.125
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 82.29.8.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.253.32.20
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 08 September 2007 18:46:19
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 14 September 2007 17:24:31

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the model number of your Belkin router?

If you really have the modem connected to the router's Modem port (often the one closest to the reset button) either you have it configured in some kind of bridge or bypass mode or else the router is broken. Reset the router to factory default settings and try again.


----------



## stevenpage (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the help got it working again


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You are welcome. What did the trick?

Please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------



## stevenpage (Sep 7, 2007)

i done as johnwill sayed 


JohnWill said:


> Well, the first problem I see is you probably have the broadband modem plugged into a LAN/Network port, not the correct WAN/Internet port. Fix that, reset all the units, and I suspect it'll work much better.


i try it about three times and it work


----------



## samieg (Oct 11, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-cn2ccrvzt0
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810X Family PCI Fast
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-2B-61-F2-7C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------

